# Connolly Report Accepting 30 On-line Subscriptions



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom just posted on his site:

"THIRTY YEARS of DIVIDEND GROWTH To celebrate 30 years of writing about dividend growth, we are opening on-line access subscriptions for the rest of 2014 for 30 days to thirty people for thirty dollars. Inside this site there are five years of Connolly Reports, my nearly daily 'writings' and data on dividend growth going back years for some 50 Canadian companies with excellent dividend growth records. If you are interested", 

1. cash or a cheque payable to our daughter Denise Emanuel 
2. we need a postal code for your temporary password 
3. to notify you of the hookup with an automated e-mail from the system, we need an e-mail address too. 
Denise Emanuel 
306 Kingswood Road 
Toronto ON M4E 3N9 

Thanks to Tom I'm extremely satisfied with my investments, don't worry about searching for growth stocks, don't do any analysis of stocks (the one I own or want to buy) and totally ignore the market and market news.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Tom says that offer was over last month.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late post, still a good site for beginners with lots of free info.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i got a couple of his newsletters and while they are useful he isn't offerring anything that isn't easily calculated on your own 
graham value, div yield differential, cape and so on

his mantra is to buy when stock is priced right, i have never quite understood that

some stocks will never go back to the "right" price and even if they are overpriced, you should be buying stocks you plan to hold for a long time and will eventually be "in the money" with divvys

i am more concerned about sector distribution than the perfect entry price

also in canada, which is what he mainly covers, you can make a list from memory on all the great dividend growth companies in the country that have a yield of say over 1.5%
there are just a handful

not to mention that there are plenty of people blogging, including our own forum members, who offer plenty of good insight for free like rob carrick and john heinzl (who tom actually mentions himself on his site)

dividend growth is the flavor of the month for sure and there is an abundance of information


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I still go across the street to the North York Public library to read it for free.


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

Cal said:


> I still go across the street to the North York Public library to read it for free.


That's what I intend to do as well Cal. I haven't started yet, but I was going to start from the very beginning and work my way through, making notes along the way about he establishes his picks. Would you recommend this process or start from say, 2009, rather than starting with 2005?

Was going to create a table to figure out which dividend stocks have always remained in his list since 2005 to 2014 to find that handful that fatcat is referring to. Unless I can easily find that list here...

As you can see, this is my first post, but I'm eager to start collecting knowledge.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

fatcat said:


> i got a couple of his newsletters and while they are useful he isn't offerring anything that isn't easily calculated on your own
> graham value, div yield differential, cape and so on
> 
> his mantra is to buy when stock is priced right, i have never quite understood that
> ...


It's not that Connolly offers anything that others can't find else where, its an investment strategy and a mindset to investing. For years I assisted individuals to start businesses and helped them keep on track. We had an 85% success rate not because we offered advice and assistance that they couldn't get or learn else where, but because we taught them to stick with the rules and provided help when the needed it.

Like many things it's easy to say "They are not offering anything special or they are just spouting what everyone already knows". Those who are successful in business are those who not only know what to do, but do it!

For me the Connolly Report helped me to recognize an investment strategy, that if followed, works. It may not be the best method, most successful possible method, offer the greatest gains or suggests it for everyone. It helped me achieve my goals, provide me with a growing income I never had before and taught me that there was an easy way to invest.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

cannew said:


> For me the Connolly Report helped me to recognize an investment strategy, that if followed, works. It may not be the best method, most successful possible method, offer the greatest gains or suggests it for everyone. It helped me achieve my goals, provide me with a growing income I never had before and taught me that there was an easy way to invest.


yes, indeed, that is well worth the $50 ... as you say, his newsletter is more than just what stock is priced right, he does give encouragement, cite examples and other people's work like jarislowsky and so on ... he is a bit of a cheerleader for the method and he is very good in that way

i sent him $10 and got the current newsletter (about a year ago) and a previous one and he offered to let me convert to a full year for an extra 40 bucks, i didn't and sometimes wish i had ... $40 is just 4 stock trades, so probably would have been worth it

he is playing something a little funny with subscriptions since he sort of teases whether or not it is really closed


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

fatcat said:


> he is playing something a little funny with subscriptions since he sort of teases whether or not it is really closed


I've told him several times he should open up the online subscriptions to all, but he maintains the Report because he believes in what he does, has had a loyal following, and enjoys writing and reading what others do in the financials (not for the money). He's 72 (as am I) and hopefully he'll continue the site and writings. His is the only subscription I continue to support and do it gladly.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Also available for free at the Cobourg Public Library and Connolly's alma mater.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe he is "closed" to new subscriptions , but if you make the effort he will "let you in". He's just not actively advertising that. 

I've been a subscriber for years and it is well worth the 50 bucks a year. Sure there's nothing new. But if it keeps you "on track" than why not. 

Conolly has been investing his style way before it supposedly has become "flavor of the month".


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> I believe he is "closed" to new subscriptions , but if you make the effort he will "let you in".


this is the silly part but he is allowed his eccenticities i guess ... you cant miss his little pro-palestinian riff on the home page, very unusual for a business letter ... put him in the "character" column


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

praire_guy said:


> I believe he is "closed" to new subscriptions , but if you make the effort he will "let you in". He's just not actively advertising that.


I continually emailed him for over six months and he finally allowed me to join. For me he totally changed my attitude towards investing. Until I found his site (the old one), we often watched BNN and often selected stocks they recommended, thought we were doing effective analysis to project future earnings, tried the ShareOwner Stock Study Guide, and others, but really we were spinning our wheels. 

After reading just one line of his investment strategy "If a company doesn't pay a dividend, don't buy it! If it doesn't grow its dividend, don't buy it either!" I felt I finally could evaluate a stock, decide to buy or not and feel I knew why I was doing it (without guess work). In addition I didn't feel bad if the price of the stock dropped after I bought it!


----------

